# IPMC Inspection Checklist



## jar546 (Jan 4, 2010)

I have been asked by council in a muni I just picked up to help their code enforcement officer (prop maint only) put together an inspection checklist for the IPMC that they have adopted.  Does anyone have one of these?


----------



## cboboggs (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: IPMC Inspection Checklist

I will look and see if I have one of my creations from a previous jurisdiction. If I do, I will email it to you.


----------



## JBI (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: IPMC Inspection Checklist

Jeff - The PMC is only about 14 pages of actual 'text', is this guy so green that he can't get through it? Haven't they also adopted the Fire Code? Much more text, but much more useful for fire safety inspections than the PMC. I've always considered the PMC a vehicle for citing unmowed lawns, accumulated garbage, misc 'housing' violations in Multiple Dwellings, etc. The real 'meat' is in the FC.

They don't have a PMC specific form but... http://inspector911.com/checklists has some checklists. Haven't looked at them in detail, but they may help...


----------



## jar546 (Jan 5, 2010)

Re: IPMC Inspection Checklist

Thanks.  I found some lists from a few other munis and have a meeting with the guy tomorrow.  I already told council this is his job and he will have to step up to the plate and figure it out for himself.  I gave him some examples to get the ball rolling.

thanks


----------



## RJJ (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: IPMC Inspection Checklist

As JD said it is only about 14 pages of text! I suggest you make a guideline of bullet issues.

However, inspection lists sometimes create tunnel vision! I like flying by the seat of my pants and just letting my eyes and brain do the work. He should have a camera for review purposes. I find that a great tool for reference and documentation.

The other thing is learning to break it down! What am I here to inspect? Does it comply or do I have questions?

I had a young fellow tag along on several different inspection on a job a few weeks back! Boy was I surprised. Had some HVAC units, rough plumbing, stucco prep and several areas of drywall. While I was reviewing the plumbing issues I suggested he check out the drywall installation. After about ten minutes I noticed he was still viewing the same wall. So I asked him what was wrong. His response was I am counting the screws and I am up to 650+/-. :roll:

My response was Just check the pattern and spacing. Look for screws dropped to see if the are the right size for the job. His response was OH! I get it.


----------



## cboboggs (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: IPMC Inspection Checklist

Sorry I didn't have any luck finding the old one.

I do not advocate the use of checklists for any purpose. If we do use a check list, we put a disclaimer on the bottom that the checklist is just an aid (guide) for the inspector and is not all inclusive. Still that doesn't stop the "You can't write that up, it is not on the checklist!" comment from coming out.  :x


----------



## JBI (Jan 6, 2010)

Re: IPMC Inspection Checklist

cbo - I love those guys! Had a contractor tell me I had no right to inspect the house wrap because it was not on the inspections checklist. Guess who won that one...     (Hint: It involved explaining that the 'Energy Code' inspection covered it)


----------



## peach (Feb 21, 2010)

Re: IPMC Inspection Checklist

I pretty much hate inspector checklists... too many inspectors get tied to checking off the boxes rather than looking at the construction.  It's a good guideline and discipline tool (discipline in so far as programming oneself a logical routine.. start in the basement and work up.. or at the trusses and work down)...

If you don't specifically have an item like "did the framer damage the bottom chord of the girder truss", some inspectors won't look at it.  To be overly inclusive, you'll be at a framing inspection for hours and hours.


----------



## jar546 (Mar 4, 2020)

Bump and revive this thread please.  Same question applies.


----------



## Keystone (Mar 5, 2020)

Here’s a link to another template, it’s very lengthy.

https://files.hudexchange.info/resources/documents/172_IPMCInspectionChecklist.doc

The IPMC is small in size but offers an expansive array of enforcement powers, IMO way to much to place within a checklist. If the municipality intends to cherry pick the IPMC and adopt accordingly to narrow it’s scope then yes a checklist may be feasible.


----------

